
Ask HN: What is your favorite forum? - xgordon
Hello,<p>I am wondering what are your favorite forums for sharing and discussing work&#x2F;hobby staff.
======
qihqi
Reddit! ps. please don't kick me out I haven't mentioned 4chan yet. pps. oops.

~~~
chad_strategic
LOL, 4chan.

------
beckler
Although not really a true forum, Atlanta's AWDG has a public slack that's
pretty active.

[http://tech404.io/](http://tech404.io/)

------
eecks
Nearly every forum I have enjoyed has been destroyed by over moderation..
Which made Reddit a joy to use at first but most of the subreddits are over
moderated

------
buzzdenver
HN

~~~
Marinlemaignan
HN

~~~
dev360
Your not allowed to have fun like that here.

------
nugget
Bogleheads.org is a great personal finance forum dedicated to low cost index
fund investing. Great discussions just like here.

------
awareBrah
I love HN for intellectual stimulation. For everything else nothing can top
bodybuilding dot com's Misc forum.

~~~
drakonka
Have they come to a conclusion on the number of days in a week yet?

------
ukz
Quora for when I want long reads, reddit for when I want to discover new
stuff.

------
dmm
nekochan.net

~~~
krapp
Wow... I haven't seen a Movable Type site in ages.

